# Dosing Vodka



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Just woundering if anyone has tried, is trying, tthe vodka dosing method. I have been reading up on it a bit and am deciding if I should give it a try. I would love to keep my phosphates and nitrates in check. Any thoughts..


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

i have never heard of this.


if you do decide to do it you should document it,and post it on this site so me(and others) can learn.


edit-spelling


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

It is possible to do this. I have seen this done but I prefer a good skimmer,good mechanical filtration plus water changes. There is a reason for high phosphates and nitrates. Take on the problem causing it. Adding SMALL amounts of vodka is just a temporary fix. Don't get your fish drunk


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

plus the cost of vodka is more than getting the proper equipment for proper filtration.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if you have that much vodka lying around i just want to let you know that I happen to have a lot of clamato juice! just sayin


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried vodka dosing a few years back but didn't like it. It caused some red-slime algae for me. It's probably just me doing something wrong. In case you haven't read it, the following article is the "bible" of vodka dosing, or any liquid carbon dosing in that sense.
Vodka Dosing by 'Genetics' and 'Stony_Corals' - Reefkeeping.com 
Talking about liquid carbon dosing, some people have better luck with vinegar instead of vodka in terms of no algae explosion. I may try vinegar in the future.
For people that are joking about vodka doing, you just need a very small amount of vodka everyday. A bottle will last you a long time.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for that link, best write up ive read so far. Here is another one I like

Melevsreef.com - Dosing Vodka to Lower Nitrate & Phosphate

I am going to give this a try I think. Will start in a few weeks, have a few other projects I must finish before start this. I do like the idea of being able to feed the fish a bit more than I am Now.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Two parts Orange juice to one part Grey Goose should do the trick!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

When life gives you lemons... Find someone whos been given vodka and throw a party.

One part gingerale, one part pure cranberry juice one part vodka. Just a warning, not all fish like Cranberry juice. Lol if they are south pacific fish, I would suggest rum instead lol


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*J&L source*

Hi Everybody,

J&L Aquatics carry Brightwell 's Reef BioFuel. It is the commerical way of Vodka dosing and probably much safer. Just follow the instructions and it will work. The chemical formula for the alcohol in Vodka is C-C-C-OH. Therefore you are adding a form of organic carbon.

AquaAddict


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> J&L Aquatics carry Brightwell 's Reef BioFuel. It is the commerical way of Vodka dosing and probably much safer. Just follow the instructions and it will work. The chemical formula for the alcohol in Vodka is C-C-C-OH. Therefore you are adding a form of organic carbon.
> 
> AquaAddict


Does Biofuel list its contents on the label?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ingredients*

Yes,

Sort of - purified water, proprietary blend of ACS-grade organic carbon sources.

More info can be sourced from their website: Brightwell Aquatics

AquaAddict


----------

